# What pump are you using????



## MPreston (Nov 11, 2013)

I am in the midst of getting the needed equipment together to sump my 40 breeder and I am torn/questioning the return pump.
I am torn between the Eheim line and the Mag line.

For the price the Mag 7 would be my choice but before I make the decision, I thought I would ask.

Details:
Distance between the sump and the display would be approx. 3 feet with very little corners or bends. 

I am not looking for the return line to create significant flow- I have power heads that will accomplish that. 

I am looking for something efficient and effective; nothing too big, nothing too powerful, just something that will push water and not keep me up all night 

Thank you in advance. 
MP


----------



## Thoreffex (Dec 31, 2013)

I have a mag 7 and i highly would NOT recommend them, if I had the expendable cash I would get an Eheim to replace it.


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

Tunze Silence. Dead silent.
I can tell you from where and how much on pm, if interested.


----------



## aquatic_expressions (Mar 17, 2006)

Eheim would be my choice. Very reliable and quiet.


----------



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

Eheim all the way. You know what Vince says, "It's made in Germany, you know the germans make good stuff".


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

I have a used but in excellent condition Tunze Silence Water Pump - 1073.040 available for $100 if you're interested. They are the most efficient and quiet pump I've ever had.

http://www.jlaquatics.com/product/tz-wp107304/Tunze+Silence+Water+Pump+-+1073.040.html

I bought it from another member to replace my Eheim 1260 pump but it didn't have as much flow after going through my DIY spray bar so I switched back to the Eheim.

I'm in north west Mississauga. 
--
Paul


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

I used a Mag 1200 for about a year and a half in my main display. Very reliable and robust but not that silent relative to other pumps. If you put a foam pad underneath - its not too bad. 

I switched to the speedwave DC 1320. These are silent. I had no issues with it so far. The DC feature is nice to have and handy.


----------



## Tdot (Sep 22, 2012)

I picked up a Sicce Syncra for my sump. Quiet, great price from Flavio, and no regrets.


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

Sicce = Tunze


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

I went to tankcla to hear his pump and couldn't hear it. Plus you can control the flow to match your skimmer.


----------



## MPreston (Nov 11, 2013)

*return*

Thanks everyone for the input.
Looks like it's between Tunze and Ehiem.

I have some planning to do before I purchase - distance traveled, how many corners etc but now i have a good idea of what to look for.


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

DC 6000 work best


----------



## MPreston (Nov 11, 2013)

zoapaly said:


> DC 6000 work best


I see that March from Fragbox is selling a DC3000 - got my eye in it


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

MPreston said:


> I see that March from Fragbox is selling a DC3000 - got my eye in it


What are you waiting for ? Very good pump


----------



## MPreston (Nov 11, 2013)

zoapaly said:


> What are you waiting for ? Very good pump


Cost analysis. 
Taking into account, cost of transport to get it.

Great pump, but with me in Brampton and the 401 being a zoo, it might not be worth it, unfortunately.

That and the added cost of corals that I would get while I was there


----------

